# First snow ride of the season.



## Zipp2001 (31 Oct 2020)

We had our first snow fall of the season yesterday, so it was off to play in the woods. I got soaked from all the low hanging branches covered in snow. I was only wearing my Fall cycling clothing because the temps weren't cold enough for my winter gear yet. Still had a wet blast and also ran across five hunters while on my 2 1/2 hour adventure. So looking forward to some real snow to hit the ground and temps to drop so I can have some real winter fun.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00EbE6q7Kik


----------



## Mireystock (2 Nov 2020)

Nice !


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2020)

I love riding in snow.. Off Road, of course!


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2020)

Ohh excellent ! Send it over the the UK - we need cheering up.


----------



## Zipp2001 (3 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I love riding in snow.. Off Road, of course!



Can't beat playing in the snow on the trails.


----------



## Zipp2001 (3 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> Ohh excellent ! Send it over the the UK - we need cheering up.



The way 2020 is going you should see snow soon.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2020)

Zipp2001 said:


> We had our first snow fall of the season yesterday, so it was off to play in the woods.


dude! so happy to find you here!


----------



## weareHKR (5 Nov 2020)

Awesome video, love the low sun glistening through the trees & your helmet vents full of snow... 😂😂


----------



## Zipp2001 (6 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> dude! so happy to find you here!



How far away from Winchendon are you ? If you ever want to have some fun out on the trail in the area just let me know. I'm old and slow but have fun.


----------



## Zipp2001 (6 Nov 2020)

weareHKR said:


> Awesome video, love the low sun glistening through the trees & your helmet vents full of snow... 😂😂



Thanks, I had to empty the snow from my helmet several times.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Nov 2020)

Zipp2001 said:


> How far away from Winchendon are you ? If you ever want to have some fun out on the trail in the area just let me know. I'm old and slow but have fun.


 already have, guess you don't recognize me (RR6)


----------



## Zipp2001 (6 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> already have, guess you don't recognize me (RR6)



I'm stumped !


----------



## rockyroller (6 Nov 2020)

Zipp2001 said:


> I'm stumped !


hehe we rode together last September ... I'm a guy from "the other place"


View: https://youtu.be/CoyjhS9bguo


----------



## Zipp2001 (6 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> hehe we rode together last September ... I'm a guy from "the other place"
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/CoyjhS9bguo




I figured it out on my drive home to start half day Friday, it took me a bit to figure out the (RR6).


----------



## rockyroller (6 Nov 2020)

Zipp2001 said:


> half day Friday


you got a gorgeous one! riding I hope!


----------



## Cathryn (9 Nov 2020)

Zipp2001 said:


> We had our first snow fall of the season yesterday, so it was off to play in the woods. I got soaked from all the low hanging branches covered in snow. I was only wearing my Fall cycling clothing because the temps weren't cold enough for my winter gear yet. Still had a wet blast and also ran across five hunters while on my 2 1/2 hour adventure. So looking forward to some real snow to hit the ground and temps to drop so I can have some real winter fun.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00EbE6q7Kik



Fantastic!!


----------



## rockyroller (5 Dec 2020)

Zipp2001 said:


> first snow fall of the season


#2 today/tonight/tomorrow? got the studs on yet? I don't


----------



## Zipp2001 (6 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> #2 today/tonight/tomorrow? got the studs on yet? I don't



Not yet because I haven't been on a bike in about a month. Work gets super crazy this time of year, working seven days a week and averaging 76 hours. It will die down a couple days before Christmas and then between Christmas and New Years it end of year inventory audit. I'll take the first full 2 weeks in January off and get all the bikes studded out and some riding in.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Dec 2020)

you're blessed to have work! 👍 you missed a nasty one!


----------



## Nigeyy (6 Dec 2020)

So you got me rockyroller, where were you cycling in the video? I don't recognize it. Not even an inch of snow where I am today


----------



## rockyroller (7 Dec 2020)

Nigeyy said:


> So you got me rockyroller, where were you cycling in the video? I don't recognize it. Not even an inch of snow where I am today


Middlesex County. Stow/Sudbury. & you?


----------



## Nigeyy (7 Dec 2020)

Oh, yet another place I haven't been to!

My local rides are Hale Reservation and Noanet Woodlands in Dover/Westwood, as well as a small place called Lowell Woods in Westwood. But it got me thinking, where have I been? After some thought, I realize how incredibly lucky we are to be in Massachusetts and how many places we do have. Here goes (and I'm sure I'm missing some, and some are places I've only ever gone once and maybe 20 years ago, and some -like World's End -I don't really consider mtbing. These are all in Massachusetts, and I've been to other New England states mtbing, but less so):

Lowell Woods
Hale Reservation
Noanet Woodlands
Rocky Woods
Noon Hill
Adams Farm
Framingham State Park
Dedham Town Forest
Dogtown
Ravenswood Park
Needham Town Forest
Cutler Park
Weston College Land
Land Locked Forest
Otter River State Forest
Ware River Watershed
Harold Parker State Park
Wompatuck State Park
Callahan State Park
Great Brook Farm State Park
Borderland State Park
Hopkinton State Park
Bradley Palmer State Park
Willowdale State Park
F Gilbert Hills State Park
Wilson Mountain Reservation
Middlesex Fells
Upton State Park
Nickerson State Park
Franklin State Park
Wrentham State Forest
Lynn Woods
Borderland State Park

The ones I want to mtb next have to be Ames Nowell (hiked in there, just never got around to cycling) and Myles Standish (similar). I'd also like to try Ridge Hill in Needham and Needham Conservation land.

But my local rides are definitely Hale/Noanet and Lowell Woods. It's hard to say which place I like the best, but I do enjoy Needham Town Forest and had I not overcycled it, Land Locked Forest in Burlington. Great Brook Farm State Park is also one of my favourites, but tends to be pretty busy these days. Rocky Woods is very pretty too. Cutler Park also has its appeal with the "back" loop, but the main loop trail you cycle on has too many people walking dogs there for me.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Dec 2020)

Nigeyy said:


> local rides & others


nice list 👍 I've done Callahan once, Nickerson a cpl times & I truly love Myles Standish. Dover is beautiful


----------

